# Hilfe bei Spiel Programmierung



## MrOpalala (31. Okt 2011)

Hallo Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hab mich mal angemeldet weil ich da eine Frage habe (Bestimmt noch nie vorgekommen )
Also, Ich habe als Projekt für die Schule ein Spiel zu Programmieren und das habe ich schon auch fast schon fertig. Nun will ich noch einen Sound AN/AUS "Button" machen. Das Ganze soll über die Tastatur gehen, also einmal z.B. die Taste "S" drücken und dann ist die musik aus ( bzw. ein boolean umgeschrieben)

wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Okt 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/103756-keylistener-beispiel.html


----------



## MrOpalala (1. Nov 2011)

Danke, aber ich kann den KeyListener nicht implementieren weil ich schon den MouseListener drin hab und dann zeigt es mir an, dass des keine abstrakte klasse ist oder so.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Nov 2011)

Du kannst beliebig viele Interfaces implementieren.
Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung denn genau?


----------



## MrOpalala (2. Nov 2011)

Also ich habs jetzt am laufen!
Musste nur einmal auf all methods abstract oder so drücken dann ging alles ;D
Danke für eure hilfe!


----------

